# I might actually have the money this time!!!



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay guys, here's the skinny. My sister wants a new computer, right? Well, I told her that I could give her my old one for cheap because I was wanting to build a new one. So, I figure I have $200 (how much I have left on my credit card)+ whatever she gives me, which will be however much else it is for the rest of the components I need. What I need you guys' help on is your opinions. 

I'm having a real hard time with the MB, becuase the BioStar Tpower is the WR holder of the fastest FSB, but the ASUS P5Q Pro is cheaper. I've heard that Express Gate and the EPU on the ASUS are giving people problems & I've also heard that the BioStar doesn't do as well on air.

Of course, I want to get the E8400, so...

The RAM is a bit ifier. I was planning on the OCZ FLEX XLCs, but they are out of stock until the beginning of next month. So, I figured that the OCZ Reapers would be just as good. What do you guys think?

She doesn't need much of a video card, so, I was going to give her my old friends 5200 and use the 3850 until I can get my college loan and get 2x4870s or 2x4870X2s (for the 24" westinghouse that will be showing off Crysis and HD movies).

I also need your opinion on a PSU. I was thinking a SeaSonic 650w, but I was thinking that a modular PSU would be nicer. What do you guys think. I'm going to be doing some serious research will I talk to you guys about it...


----------



## francis511 (Aug 19, 2008)

All sounds gr8 , especially e8400. What`s wrong with express gate


----------



## freakshow (Aug 19, 2008)

Depending where you are

newegg has a Corsair TX750W for $89.99 after mail in rebate plus free shipping with promo code 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=68964


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 19, 2008)

I would say go with the asus,the biostar is a good board,but the asus is the better choice imho.The cpu and ram choices seem fine.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

francis511 said:


> All sounds gr8 , especially e8400. What`s wrong with express gate



I just heard (on newegg reviews) that people where having problems with it.



freakshow said:


> Depending where you are
> 
> newegg has a Corsair TX750W for $89.99 after mail in rebate plus free shipping with promo code
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=68964



Okay, I read about it. It looks good.



tigger69 said:


> I would say go with the asus,the biostar is a good board,but the asus is the better choice imho.The cpu and ram choices seem fine.



Thanks Tig. Anyone else have any input?

No one has anything to say about the RAM?


----------



## TIGR (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd suggest the Asus board, and consider a Xeon E3110 CPU!

What will you be doing for storage?

The reaper should do well for you.

For a PSU I highly recommend an Enermax MODU82 625w.  Very efficient, quiet, and powerful.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats 2 for the ASUS.

You think that Xeon will OC $20 better?

2x36.7GB Raptors in RAID0

YAY!

Enermax, got it. I'll check it. How many watts do you guys think I'll need with the OC and crossfire and such?


----------



## TIGR (Aug 19, 2008)

Ah, those Raptors in RAID 0 should make you happy.  

Here's Froogle's list of prices for that Enermax: http://www.google.com/products?q=enermax+modu82++625w&scoring=p

Here's a good article on the Enermax:

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article806-page1.html

Hope it helps!


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 19, 2008)

ASUS P5Q Pro FOR SURE


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

You guys think I need 1200 RAM? I read on Tom's that they don't notice much difference in the mainstream models (800 and 1066) to grant the prices for the others.

That Enermax sounds awesome & those prices make it a winner in my book. Anyone else like the Enermax?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 19, 2008)

I vote for Asus too. Express Gate is great! use it every day, only thing I wish it had (which I'm gonna request) is a PDF viewer.
And as for the EPU, I have never used it, havent installed half the software this mobo comes with as i have no use for it. EPU is a software controlled energy management thing, so if you dont install the software, it cant give you ny issues.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, 3 for an ASUS. Yet, no one has commented on the E3110 vs E8400. Is the Xeon worth the extra $20?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 19, 2008)

Get a E8500 its only like 5$ more


----------



## TIGR (Aug 19, 2008)

Honestly, on the memory ... I wouldn't bother with 1200.  My opinion on it is subjective and not substantiated by any of my own personal serious testing ... nonetheless I'd have to agree with what you read at THG.


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2008)

I think you could save yourself some more money by going with an e7200 or e7300.  Not sure if you really need the extra cache or not.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually the e3110 & e8500 are the same price. I would assume that a Xeon would OC better, but would it be worth $20 more?

What RAM would you guys go with?

What do the E7200 and E7300 OC to?


----------



## TIGR (Aug 19, 2008)

The main reason I like the E3110 is it'll run good overclocks on lower volts.  You do need to be careful with the voltage with the Xeon, but I chose it for my own system, which is a P5QL-E with the E3110 at 4.1GHz.  I clocked it up to 4.7 (and do have a screenshot from CPU-Z if you'd like to see), but clock it down for safety and because I don't need that speed anyway!  THe E8500 is a good suggestion from Shadow.  

Edit to add: I'm using a Zalman 9500 CPU cooler.


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Actually the e3110 & e8500 are the same price. I would assume that a Xeon would OC better, but would it be worth $20 more?
> 
> What RAM would you guys go with?
> 
> What do the E7200 and E7300 OC to?



I've had my E7200 M0 stepping at 4ghz 1.36v's stable so far.  It clocks way better than my E8400 did, however it's all up to the chip itself.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

& I would assume that it would do well on the p5q pro.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 19, 2008)

My e7200 does 4ghz 1.4v with my P5Q Pro


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

The E7200 sounds like a winner. Now what about the RAM?

Anyone heard of A-power.com?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148206

Low voltage, high speed ram


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2008)

GSkill Pi PC2-8800 (DDR2 1100) 2x2gb kits are the best stuff going right now.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231194  That's 1100mhz at 1.9v's.  Amazing stuff!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

NVM on the apower. THey only ship to canada.

So, now I don't think that that enermax is worth $70 more.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> GSkill Pi PC2-8800 (DDR2 1100) 2x2gb kits are the best stuff going right now.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231194  That's 1100mhz at 1.9v's.  Amazing stuff!



Why is that, if you don't mind me asking. I mean 1100 at 1.9v is nothing to sniff at, but...

Well, I'm reading good things on newegg about the Pis. They say they can get to 1250. Not bad.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

Bump...

Okay, I believe I have it:

E7200 from Newegg $120 shipped

ASUS P5Q Pro from Newegg for $140 shipped

OCZ Reaper HPC 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 1150 $66 shipped + $30 MIR I'm going with the 2x1gb kit because I don't need 4gb yet or I would have went with the Pis & I don't think I'll need more than 4gb. I also am running xp 32bit right now, so, the 4gb kit wouldn't run properly.

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W PSU from NEwegg $110 shipped + a $20 MIR
I'm not 100% on the PSU, but the reviews on newegg and the recommencation here make me pretty confident.

Samsung DVDRW & CDRW from Newegg $25 shipped. I needed another one...

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 2400PRO $32 shipped to replace my 3850. I'm not 100% on this card either, but I figured it would do.

=$493 shipped


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2008)

2400 pro? your 3850 is agp flavor huh


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

Nope, PCIe.

Correction. $493 shipped


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Bump...
> 
> Okay, I believe I have it:
> 
> ...



Why are we replacing a HD3850 with a 2400PRO? It will surf and all that, maybe game a bit, but is no comparison for that HD3 series!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm going to hopefully going to sell my old rig to my sis for $227 and use my $200 to buy this stuff and I'm going to swap my 3850 for the 2600pro.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Actually the e3110 & e8500 are the same price. I would assume that a Xeon would OC better, but would it be worth $20 more?
> 
> What RAM would you guys go with?
> 
> What do the E7200 and E7300 OC to?



Xeons quite often dont overclock better, they do however often tend to run cooler on fewer volts.


----------



## TIGR (Aug 19, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Xeons quite often dont overclock better, they do however often tend to run cooler on fewer volts.



+1


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> I'm going to hopefully going to sell my old rig to my sis for $227 and use my $200 to buy this stuff and I'm going to swap my 3850 for the 2600pro.



naaaaa, sly the 2600 in your old rig and give it to sis, keep the 3850 for yourself!  otherwise your gaming is gonna be limited to pacman!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

I said I was going to swap my 3850 for the 2600pro in my old rig; or at least that's what I thought I said.

So, no more comments on my build. Everyone thinks it's awesome?


----------



## krityx (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd go for the Seasonic PSU . Why do you need 750W or even 650W for this kind of configuration ? too much. just get a seasonic s12 energy + 550W or 650W if you want. If you really want a corsair then just get one from the HX series , they are the best from corsair.


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont think you are going to like your choice of video card.  I do not, other than that it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 20, 2008)

Choice of video card? What are my choices? As far as I know I can have any that will go into PCIe, so...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 20, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Choice of video card? What are my choices? As far as I know I can have any that will go into PCIe, so...



He ment the choice to run the 2400 vs. the 3850.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 20, 2008)

ZoMG...The 2400 is going in my old rig (if she is going to buy it, which she is thinking about it) and the 3850 is going into my new one...



krityx said:


> I'd go for the Seasonic PSU . Why do you need 750W or even 650W for this kind of configuration ? too much. just get a seasonic s12 energy + 550W or 650W if you want. If you really want a corsair then just get one from the HX series , they are the best from corsair.



According to eXtreme Power Supply Calculator I need a 698watt PSU.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 20, 2008)

Everything looks good, but check for compatibility for your board and ram, if not lots of headache.  I would suggest to get some premium Crucial matching sticks and be done.  for that matter I would go with Corsair or Patriot, OCZ nah.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 20, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> ZoMG...The 2400 is going in my old rig (if she is going to buy it, which she is thinking about it) and the 3850 is going into my new one...
> 
> 
> 
> According to eXtreme Power Supply Calculator I need a 698watt PSU.



If all you have in your puter is a couple of Raptors, a dual core CPU and a 3850 as your main components I would suggest they need to get a new power calculator seriously, for that setup, a high quality 500W would more than suffice, or a mid ranged 550-600W with some to spare, by way of example, TrT had a QX9650 Extreme Quad.....overclocked to 4.4gig that alone would have drawn 200W of juice (at stock it has a TDP rating of 135W), a 280GTX that requires both an 8 and 6 pin PCI-E connector because of it's power draw, plus all the other "standard" components running smoothly on an OCZ GameXtreme 600W!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 20, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Everything looks good, but check for compatibility for your board and ram, if not lots of headache.  I would suggest to get some premium Crucial matching sticks and be done.  for that matter I would go with Corsair or Patriot, OCZ nah.



Yes, the Patriot Extreme edition 6400's rated at 800mhz for example will deliver near 1200mhz at 5-5-5-15 and they are DIRT cheap! I had some about a year ago before I got my Ballistix and they were very tidy.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> \figure I have $200 (*how much I have left on my credit card*)+ whatever she gives me...



okay this scares me a little are you talking 200$ before you max out your credit card? cause it isn't agood idea to max out a credit card period and especially not for a pc which will only lose value over the next few months. (basically meaning you'll still be paying 200$ for 50$ worth of parts in a few months if you pay the minimum which most teens and young 20's do.) 

I'd leave the 200$ as a buffer and go with whatever you get from your sister.


----------



## Wingo101 (Aug 20, 2008)

Get the ASUS board, you won't be sorry


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, first I'd like to explain my money situation. My credit card is almost maxed out right now, but I'm not really worried because I'm going to get out a student loan to pay it off. Student loans can be paid off before you graduate and you don't have to pay interest. The reason I'm not worried about paying of the loan is because I have a job and I get $792 back every semester. So...

Second, I'm going to be putting more into my computer later. I went to the PSU calculator and put everything that I thought I'd get and a little more, just in case & it told me I needed a 700w PSU.

Tatty, are you telling me that these Patriot Extremes will do close to 1200 for $90?

Will the E8400 get to 5Ghz on air?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 20, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Okay, first I'd like to explain my money situation. My credit card is almost maxed out right now, but I'm not really worried because I'm going to get out a student loan to pay it off. Student loans can be paid off before you graduate and you don't have to pay interest. The reason I'm not worried about paying of the loan is because I have a job and I get $792 back every semester. So...
> 
> Second, I'm going to be putting more into my computer later. I went to the PSU calculator and put everything that I thought I'd get and a little more, just in case & it told me I needed a 700w PSU.
> 
> ...




That was the 2gb kit yes, some kits actually would do 1215mhz, if you are talking 4gigs then no 4gig kit clocks as well as a 2gig kit, but scroll down here at the awards on Patriots site and you will find links to reviews and awards for both the 2 and 4gig kits to see what they can do.....they quite like voltage as well which is always a bonus!!!  Bang for buck I would say they are pretty hot.

http://www.patriotmem.com/reviews/index.jsp


----------



## freakshow (Aug 20, 2008)

krityx said:


> I'd go for the Seasonic PSU . Why do you need 750W or even 650W for this kind of configuration ? too much. just get a seasonic s12 energy + 550W or 650W if you want. If you really want a corsair then just get one from the HX series , they are the best from corsair.



Corsair PSU are made with seasonic parts so its pretty much the same thing just a different name
and plus he will have enough path to upgrade to more powerful parts later on 


and another thing after all the rebates it will only be $89.99 really cant beat that price for a Corsair 750w psu


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> That was the 2gb kit yes, some kits actually would do 1215mhz, if you are talking 4gigs then no 4gig kit clocks as well as a 2gig kit, but scroll down here at the awards on Patriots site and you will find links to reviews and awards for both the 2 and 4gig kits to see what they can do.....they quite like voltage as well which is always a bonus!!!  Bang for buck I would say they are pretty hot.
> 
> http://www.patriotmem.com/reviews/index.jsp



I don't think I would need more than 4GB of RAM, so, 4x1GB would OC well right? or can you only get good numbers with 2x1gb?



freakshow said:


> Corsair PSU are made with seasonic parts so its pretty much the same thing just a different name
> and plus he will have enough path to upgrade to more powerful parts later on
> 
> 
> and another thing after all the rebates it will only be $89.99 really cant beat that price for a Corsair 750w psu



That's what I was thinking.

How do you know what to go for: tighter timing or speed?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> I don't think I would need more than 4GB of RAM, so, 4x1GB would OC well right? or can you only get good numbers with 2x1gb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same difference really, populating all 4 slots makes for the worst overclocking potential so 2 x2GB would be better and recommended if using Vista, 2x1GB would overclock the best and usually more than enough for XP.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2008)

krityx said:


> I'd go for the Seasonic PSU . Why do you need 750W or even 650W for this kind of configuration ? too much. just get a seasonic s12 energy + 550W or 650W if you want. If you really want a corsair then just get one from the HX series , they are the best from corsair.



Because he plans to get 2 4870's or 4870X2's in the near future, the 750w is the better idea.



Tatty_One said:


> Yes, the Patriot Extreme edition 6400's rated at 800mhz for example will deliver near 1200mhz at 5-5-5-15 and they are DIRT cheap! I had some about a year ago before I got my Ballistix and they were very tidy.



The IC's in those aren't nearly as good anymore.



Franklinwallbrown said:


> How do you know what to go for: tighter timing or speed?


My rig runs better at 960Mhz 4-4-4-12 than it does at 1200Mhz 5-5-5-15, both at a 400fsb. Personally, I'd probably go with the G.Skill Pi 2x2GB 1100Mhz sticks.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2008)

However, it very much depends on what you are doing and in what application as to whether bandwidth or latency plays the biggest part although I think latebcy gets the most wins but you get to a point where...say in DDR3, the bandwidth gets so high that latency will/can never compensate fully........reports seem to indicate that point being somewhere between 1800 - 2000mhz obviously though if you are at those speeds with say 10-10-10-40 timings it aint gonna help much!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> However, it very much depends on what you are doing and in what application as to whether bandwidth or latency plays the biggest part although I think latebcy gets the most wins but you get to a point where...say in DDR3, the bandwidth gets so high that latency will/can never compensate fully........reports seem to indicate that point being somewhere between 1800 - 2000mhz obviously though if you are at those speeds with say 10-10-10-40 timings it aint gonna help much!



Right, I was speaking in the realm of DDR2, as that's what the OP was eyeing. I'd love to have some 2000Mhz DDR3.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Right, I was speaking in the realm of DDR2, as that's what the OP was eyeing. I'd love to have some 2000Mhz DDR3.



Mine will do 1900mhz at a push at 8-7-7-22 but the voltage required is a little scarey for DDR3!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 21, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Xeons quite often dont overclock better, they do however often tend to run cooler on fewer volts.



Well, the e3110 is actually a e8400, and not an e8500. The e8500 will give you a higher multiplier, and will most likely OC better.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 21, 2008)

What CPU OCs the best? I didn't know that if you populated all 4 slots of you MB it wouldn't do as well OC wise. I guess that 2x2gb would be the way I would go then, because I was thinking about getting 4gb of RAM.

Where do you go to find RAM that is compatible with you MB?

Wow, I've read that the e8600 can get to 5ghz. I haven't read that on any other Newegg review, but the e8600 costs $274!!! That is crazy.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> What CPU OCs the best? I didn't know that if you populated all 4 slots of you MB it wouldn't do as well OC wise. I guess that 2x2gb would be the way I would go then, because I was thinking about getting 4gb of RAM.
> 
> Where do you go to find RAM that is compatible with you MB?
> 
> Wow, I've read that the e8600 can get to 5ghz. I haven't read that on any other Newegg review, but the e8600 costs $274!!! That is crazy.



4 slots populated = more stress on the memory controler in the NB.  Check support at your Mobo manufacturers website, it should have a memory compatibility list for your board.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, I was looking and I couldn't find one.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Yeah, I was looking and I couldn't find one.



Tut Tut!....look under "test reports".......

http://global.msi.com.tw/uploads/test_report/TR10_177.pdf


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I was looking for the ASUS P5Q Pro, actually...


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Well, I was looking for the ASUS P5Q Pro, actually...



Lol....I was looking at your specs actually


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 22, 2008)

Frank~ I've got the Asus P5Q-E on my list to buy since it has 3-Pci-e lanes.  This way I can CF with two single slotted GPU's and run a Phyxs card.

I'm going all out on the ram and going with the Corsair Dominators their expensive as hell, but I've never heard a dis on them.

I like the PSU, I have reservations between the Corsair and PC P&C's 750. The specs are very similar, both a good single rail unit with matching Amp's per Volts.  The PC P&C has a slight edge on the +5V(CPU I think?).

Over all that build is an excellent set up, just buy T-ski's 3870x2 for $200 and you have a high end gaming set up for under $850.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 22, 2008)

Unfortunatly my sister hasn't called me back about buying my computer, so...

What do those Dominators OC to?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Unfortunatly my sister hasn't called me back about buying my computer, so...
> 
> What do those Dominators OC to?



I'd get the G.Skill Pi sticks instead. They are reviewing much better than the Corsair.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 23, 2008)

All of them or certain ones?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> All of them or certain ones?



1066MHz or better.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 23, 2008)

I was looking at the 2x2gb 1000 ones...that's probably why they are selling so cheap...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> I was looking at the 2x2gb 1000 ones...that's probably why they are selling so cheap...



Those aren't bad either.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 23, 2008)

What do you think those could get to?

What do you think of this PSU? I recalculated my PSU on the PSU calculator and it said I needed a 902w PSU...so, I figured that that was a good one.

You know, I've been thinking. RAM can be slower than you FSB, so, how important is it to have the 1200 RAM? I can just mess with the DRAM:FSB ratio to get a higher OC...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> What do you think those could get to?
> 
> What do you think of this PSU? I recalculated my PSU on the PSU calculator and it said I needed a 902w PSU...so, I figured that that was a good one.
> 
> You know, I've been thinking. RAM can be slower than you FSB, so, how important is it to have the 1200 RAM? I can just mess with the DRAM:FSB ratio to get a higher OC...



That's an excellent psu if you plan to run multiple top of the line video cards AND you plan to OC.

And the 1200Mhz isn't 100% necessary. It's just guaranteed to get to those speeds if needed. I'd probably go for the Pi 1100Mhz myself.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 23, 2008)

What's your opinion on 4870x2 plus 8500 for physx...How much better is gameplay with physx? I was originally thinking 4870x2 to start and then another one later....


----------



## Wile E (Aug 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> What's your opinion on 4870x2 plus 8500 for physx...How much better is gameplay with physx? I was originally thinking 4870x2 to start and then another one later....



If you ever upgrade to vista, it won't work. Vista's driver model will only let one gfx driver initialize at a time.

Physx only makes a difference in the few games that support it. It does nothing for the other games.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 23, 2008)

Hrmm...You think 4870X2x2 is a bit much? 

1000s=$90 1100=$140(+$50) 1200=$300(+$160!!!)

The 1000s are good for the price, but the 1200s are outrageous...You think the 1100s are worth $50 more? How much better do you think they would do? I read on Newegg that they would do 1250.

EW! Look...there is a 4x2gb set for $14 cheaper on Newegg...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Hrmm...You think 4870X2x2 is a bit much?
> 
> 1000s=$90 1100=$140(+$50) 1200=$300(+$160!!!)
> 
> The 1000s are good for the price, but the 1200s are outrageous...You think the 1100s are worth $50 more? How much better do you think they would do? I read on Newegg that they would do 1250.



I think the 1100's are worth it because they require less voltage for more speed. But I couldn't begin to tell you how far they'd clock. That's differs for each individual kit.


----------



## platinumyahoo (Aug 23, 2008)

Just a heads up, a 650w or 750w is now going to do 2X4870X2.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 23, 2008)

platinumyahoo said:


> Just a heads up, a 650w or 750w is now going to do 2X4870X2.



I'd say a high quality 750w would be fine, IF you don't plan to OC much. Once you start raising voltages tho, things can get very hard on the psu very quickly.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> What do you think those could get to?
> 
> What do you think of this PSU? I recalculated my PSU on the PSU calculator and it said I needed a 902w PSU...so, I figured that that was a good one.
> 
> You know, I've been thinking. RAM can be slower than you FSB, so, how important is it to have the 1200 RAM? I can just mess with the DRAM:FSB ratio to get a higher OC...



There are very few, if any 4gb kits that will consistently acheive 1200mhz......1100mhz and a bit is more realistic and as Wile E says, the GSkill are some of the best 4gb kits out there, especially for the price, just google reviews, in fact you may find when you do, that the PC8000 actually clock as well as the PC8500 for less!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm trying to find reviews, but I think that I'm like review retarded or something. I either don't find any reviews or they are really old...


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 23, 2008)

Bump

I just read an interesting article from Tom's that states DDR2 800 RAM w/ tight times being better than higher speed DDR2 1200 w/ looser times...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Bump
> 
> I just read an interesting article from Tom's that states DDR2 800 RAM w/ tight times being better than higher speed DDR2 1200 w/ looser times...


Looking at their charts, the 1200Mhz ram is faster at most things.


----------



## flclisgreat (Aug 24, 2008)

i would say biostar, as i have the mobo and have 3-4 of there other mobos and all where rock solid


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 24, 2008)

forget the asus board


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 24, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

Buy my Blood Iron...lmao! * shamelees promotion*


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 25, 2008)

Dude, I started this thread and everyone was saying ASUS P5Q Pro...now, everyone is saying don't go with it. WHy?


----------

